# Wann tauscht Ihr Epics gegen neue Nordend-Items?



## Shadaim (5. Januar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wann Ihr Eure epischen Rüstungsgegenstände wegen neuer, grüner Nordend-Items ablegt. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Timobile (6. Januar 2009)

Äh... ich hab nen Todesritter angefangen und der hat jetzt auf 76 immernoch keine Epics  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich trifft also garnichts zu.


----------



## Lumpi667 (6. Januar 2009)

Schön, mal wieder ien tolle WoW Umfrage. Gut es ist das Abo-Stärste MMORPG da draußen, aber es soll ja, zumindest Gerüchten nach, noch andere geben...


----------



## Flipbo (6. Januar 2009)

Bin mit meinem Hunter auf 80 und hab schon alle 70er Epics eintauschen "müssen" weil die 80er Epics einfach viel bessere Stats haben, zum Style trag ich aber manchmal noch die 70er.


----------



## Estren (6. Januar 2009)

@ Lumpi667...

Früher war das hier NUR WoW. Früher war das hier noch nicht so bekannt.. es war noch Schwarz-Rot.. die ganze anderen Spiele kamen erst später dazu!


----------



## pvenohr (6. Januar 2009)

Man tauscht die Sachen natürlich dann aus wenn sie von den Werten her besser sind. Allerdings werde ich auch Sachen aufheben, das T5-Set zusammen mit dem Seelenernter (mit Unbändigkeit verzaubert) sieht am Hexer einfach unübertroffen aus und mit Addons wie ClosetGnome kann man in einen auf den anderen Moment seine Ausrüstung wechseln.

Diese Umfrage hält demzufolge keine passende Antwort für mich bereit da ich außerhalb von Instanzen eine eigene Garderobe habe.


----------



## OllyHal (6. Januar 2009)

im Prinzip wäre der dritte Punkt, derjenige, den ich auswählen würde. Der Punkt passt aber nicht ganz...

Ich tausche allerdings nur, wenn die Teile besser sind. Warum sollte ich sie bei Gleichstand tauschen wollen?


----------



## Stammelf (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mit Lvl 80 immer noch 4 T6 Teile an und einige andere Hyal/Black Tempel Items. Aber nun fangen die Heroic Instanzen an und das wird bald ausgetauscht =)


----------



## Taikunsun (6. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe Punkt 1 gewählt. Hab aber meine ganzen alten Sachen noch behalten weil es doch ein Stück Erinnerung sind und sie doch etwas Style haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrandrel (6. Januar 2009)

Ich war nur Sunwell Geared undso konnte ich meine Items erst richtig in Heros und/oder Naxxramas tauschen.
Wenn was besser ist muss man es tauschen, das aussehen ist egal, hauptsache man kann seinen Charakter verbessern und das Beste aus ihm rausholen.


----------



## Traklar (6. Januar 2009)

Klar so ein schönes Set sieht viel besser aus als ein zusammen gewürfelter Haufen Platten und Lederfetzen. Doch wenn die Stats passen dann zieh ich es auch an, egal wies aussieht. Die Rüsis in Nordend sehen irgendwie eh alle gleich aus. Ich wünsch mir sowas wie in Hdro, eine Hauptausstattung deren Stats zählen und dann eins wo man eigendlich sieht.


P.S.: Punkt 3 genommen!


----------



## Soulman999 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mein T4 set und dass vom event mit der Geißel auch noch auf der bank und as wird z.b zum RP mal angezogen..aber sonst punkt 3


----------



## Batrion (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe für Antwort 3 gestimmt,
z.B. war es bei mir so das ich auf lvl 76 im Sholarzarbecken (oder so ähnlich) grüne Armschienen bekommen habe und sie waren besser als meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab sie dann auch gleich angelegt, mir war es ziemlich Schnuppe welche Farbe es hat oder wie der Style war.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (6. Januar 2009)

Dumme Frage.
Wenn du Stats besser sind werden sie direkt ausgetauscht.
Sollte ein jeder guter WoW Spieler wissen.


----------



## eaglestar (6. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Dumme Frage.
> Wenn du Stats besser sind werden sie direkt ausgetauscht.
> Sollte ein jeder guter WoW Spieler wissen.



Dennoch bekomme ich persönlich für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein komisches Gefühl, wenn ich ein episches oder rares Rüstungsteil
gegen eine grüne Questbelohung austausche.

Was macht man nicht alles für seinen Raid! ^^


Gruß eagle


----------



## Miracolos (6. Januar 2009)

ich leg schon gern mal inner inze die alten pvp stiefel mit tempo-vz an aber wenns hart auf hart kommt is aussehen wayne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avi788 (6. Januar 2009)

Es war schon schwer sich von so manchen Items zu trennen und sie gegen irgendwelche Rüstungsteile auszutauschen die aussehen 
wie ein Lappen oder ein stück holz mit ein paar Stacheln dran, damit meine ich die Stoff Items.

Die Items sehen alle gleich aus nur ab und zu mal eine andere Farbe, damit meine ich die Stoff items.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tromtar (6. Januar 2009)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Das Thema der Woche:*
> In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wann Ihr Eure epischen Rüstungsgegenstände wegen neuer, grüner Nordend-Items ablegt.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
> Euer buffed-Team




Die frage ist so bisschen untreffend gestellt,
denn ich habe nie auch nur einen Grünen gegenstand von Northrend getragen, und höchstens durch neue Blaue sachen ersetzt
von daher trifft bei mir keine der antworten wirklich zu da sie sich ja eigebntlich nur mit neuen Grünen Items beschäftigt


----------



## Isador87 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin grade Frisch 78 mit meinem Mage und ich habe bisher nur die Einzelteile wie Schulter, Handgelenke, Waffen und Schuhe ausgetauscht. Ansonsten trage ich noch immer das Zauberfeuer- und das Zauberschlagset. Weil ich bisher nichts besseres gefunden habe... zumal ich da ja noch Enchants und Sockel drauf habe...


----------



## Akaryu (6. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche meine Sachen nur, wenn die Werte besser sind, und es auch gut aussieht. Meinen jetzigen Helm lasse ich ausgeblendet, weil der Hässlich ist wie die Neumond^^ (kleine anspielung an meinen Druiden^^) Ich ziehe lieber meinen schönen Tier2-Helm an^^


----------



## Atrion (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, auch wenn mich manchmal ärgert, dass mein Char total hässlich aussieht, tausche ich die Items sobald die Stats besser sind.


----------



## Andros-LL (6. Januar 2009)

Für mich trifft ebenfalls nichts zu. Ich trage bereits das komplette t7 25er Set wobei ich die Brust gegen eine von Malygos 25er ausgetauscht habe und Hände aus Naxxramas 25er trage. Ich habe bereits an jedem Slot ein neues Epic angelegt. Bei mir wurde das damalige T6-Set direkt nach den ersten 2 Wochen in denen das Addon draußen war gegen einige HeroicEpics getauscht und die Tage darauf dann alle 10er Raids gecleart und mein Gear damit verstärkt. Danach lagen dann nach kurzer Zeit auch alle 25er Bosse --> Content Clear und dementsprechend equiped.

Epics gegen Epics getauscht weder grün noch blaues Gear getragen.


----------



## Illuminatos (6. Januar 2009)

Mich interessieren nur die Stats, ob Epic oder grün ist mir gleich. Denn als Tank nützt es mir nichts, eine richtig stylische Rüstung zu haben, aber dafür nichts auszuhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Trotzdem mittlerweile wieder Rar/ Episch ausgerüstet)


----------



## Ghuld0n (6. Januar 2009)

Generell ist es mir schon wichtig, dass meine Items schön aussehen, aber wenn ich ein besseres finde als mein altes, tausche ich es auf jeden Fall um. Auch wenn es hässlicher ist.


----------



## Lumpi667 (6. Januar 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> @ Lumpi667...
> 
> Früher war das hier NUR WoW. Früher war das hier noch nicht so bekannt.. es war noch Schwarz-Rot.. die ganze anderen Spiele kamen erst später dazu!



Dagegen mal ein Zitat vom Eingangsthread:

In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die *Welt der Online-Rollenspiele*.

Das schließt andere Spiele eindeutig nicht aus...


----------



## Bighorn (6. Januar 2009)

t4, t5 und Za-Equip habe ich mitlerweile alles beim Händler verkauft bzw gelöscht. Müllt alles nur unnötig die Taschen zu. 
In Naxx gibt es genug schöne Item auch wenn die einen Krieger schnell wie einen Todesritter aussehen lassen, der sein Start-Qeustgebiet 
verlassen hat, nur eben in Epic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flintius (6. Januar 2009)

Nette Umfrage, leider sind die mögliche Antwortem etwa mau.

Also mein Krieger war fast voll T6 Ausgestattet und beim questen und Ini's machen habe ich nur auf die Werte geachtet. Alles andere macht kein Sinn. Das Aussehen ist doch egal, ist ein Game und da kann man nur mit guten Werten was erreichen. Wenn die Werte stimmen kann man sich über das aussehen gedanken machen.

Mein letztes T6 Teil habe ich mit LvL 78 abgelegt.


----------



## Spoons (6. Januar 2009)

Aha Naja also mein Ausrüstung aus Sunwell habe ich nicht augetauscht da ich das grüne Als MÜLL emfand und ich direkt Blau aus hero oder epic aus NAxx gatauscht habe!


----------



## RexxoV (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab in der instanz anh kahet n blauen randomdropp gemacht, der besser war als mein t5. da is mir eich egal wie das ausieht.


----------



## Redtim (6. Januar 2009)

ich werd nichts (mehr) austauschen. hab schmuckstück und halskette ausgetauscht


----------



## Psychopatrix (6. Januar 2009)

<<<< Efizienz orientierter Spieler


Meine Teile werden ersetzt sobald Besseres in aussicht, allerdings leben Teile die einen schönen Setboni haben Länger.
Bei meiner Hexe wird Das Schattenzwirn set solange Leben bis ich für Jeden Slot ein Item mit deutlich mehr boni Habe... Bisher 2/3 Teilen Gefunden die Deutlich besser sind


----------



## Adnuf (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Tank, und hab mich nur Schwer von meine  Helm "Kampferprobter Hauerschützer" Aus ZA trennen können.

Doch ich hab mir jedes Teil meines alten Tank eq's(Stand ZA) wo so richtig nach Troll aussah aufgehoben, Das ganze Zeuch nimmt zwar platz weg aber ich behalt es wie meine andecken aus Naxx60, MC, oder AQ40

In dem sinne Schöne Grüße von meinem Zwergischen Krieger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (6. Januar 2009)

Es geht doch im grunde um den nutzen und nicht um style..
wobei style eigentlich auch nicht schlecht ist aber meist gehen nutzen und style ja in einer hand

so long.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naphtalia (6. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche erst wenn die Verbesserungen wirklich deutlich sind. Oft sind manche Stats geringfügig besser, dafür fällt etwas anderes wichtiges weg. Es ist ja auch nicht nur so, dass ein Item verkauft wird und ein neues dafür kommt, sondern um den Standard zu verbessern muss man ja auch wieder in Verzauberungen und Rüstungssets investieren. Gestern hatte ich drei neue Armschienen - das waren drei arktische Pelze zum Verzaubern. Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich nur die letzte genommen. Aber es hat sich halt erst kurzfristig ergeben, dass ich für die letzte Q Hilfe bekommen hab. Die Items von der Insel hab ich noch, die ich habe wurden noch nicht getoppt.


----------



## Tomminocka (6. Januar 2009)

Flipbo schrieb:


> Bin mit meinem Hunter auf 80 und hab schon alle 70er Epics eintauschen "müssen" weil die 80er Epics einfach viel bessere Stats haben, zum Style trag ich aber manchmal noch die 70er.


 Es ging nicht um den Austausch von Epics gegen Epics....


----------



## Similion (6. Januar 2009)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Schön, mal wieder ien tolle WoW Umfrage. Gut es ist das Abo-Stärste MMORPG da draußen, aber es soll ja, zumindest Gerüchten nach, noch andere geben...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crosis (6. Januar 2009)

also ich tausch(t)e sie nicht aus. selbst karaequip kann bis ca lvl 77 nicht durch q belohnungen ausgetauscht werden, ausnahme besteht hier bei trinkets und evtl auch ringen. auf stufe 80 hatte ich zumindest bis auf trinkets noch komplett 70er equip(kara, za, gruul, maggi, heromarken) und das nicht weil ich das lila so toll finde es gibt halt wenig was besser ist als solches durch qs, selbst in inis ist es bis 75 recht selten(mal von der dropprate und das noch wer drauf needen kann abgesehen) meißt ist dann weniger crit, wenn überhaupt crit stattdessen haut blizzard da ja tempowertung drauf, oder spelldmg/ap drauf. von daher passte bei mir keine der 3 antwortmöglichkeiten ich würde aufgrund der werte die bei grünen items niemals über die eines 70er epics gehen, selbst blaue haben es ja schwer genug, austauschen.


----------



## Shadowcreeper (6. Januar 2009)

Ich achte eigentlich nur auf Stats, wobei ich mich immer freue wenn ich ein neues Teil bekommen darf und gegen alte Items austauschen.
Seht es mal so: Das Platte-Set sieht endlich mal genial aus. Dunkel und bedrohlich, so wie's sein soll. Nur das Paladin T7 nervt mich extrem,
Gold-Türkis Power Ranger INC!


----------



## Arelius (6. Januar 2009)

Vor allem lohnt sich das Austauschen, damit man beim questen (und dem damit vebundenen Sterben) nicht alle Nase lang 30 Gold an Reparaturen hat. Da lauf ich lieber grün-bläulich durch die Gegend.


----------



## Tabuno (6. Januar 2009)

Hauptsache es ist besser, dann sieht mein Char halt doof aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yerumon (6. Januar 2009)

ich meine man könnte ja zwei outfitts parat haben.
eins was gute stats und bonis hat, und eins was eben genial aussieht (bei manchen sets ja auch der fall)
so zum leveln wäre mir das eigentlich egal,solange das zeug seinen zweck erfüllt...
solange man nicht auf einem rp-server spielt (nichts gegen diese- ich spiel auch auf einem) und nicht unbedingt auf die schönheit seines chars achtet kann einem dass eigentlich komplett wurscht sein,
aber wenn ich abends auf den bänken in den straße dalarans sitze dann möchte ich auch toll aussehen, und nicht irgendwelche wild zusammengewürfetlen rüstungsteile tragen- des halb hab ich für punkt zwei gestimmt


----------



## Ilunadin (6. Januar 2009)

Ich tausch meins auch ganz gern mal aus,wenn mir das neue optisch gefällt...Muss das alte ja nicht wegwerfen


----------



## The Holy Paladin (6. Januar 2009)

Die Ausrüstung, die ich mir in BC durch lange und teilweise auch ansrengende Stunden verschafft habe, habe ich erst spät gegen neues Equipment in WOTLK eingetauscht. Man hängt einfach an den Sachen, ganz besondere Gegenstände landen bei mir generell auf der Bank !

Gruß The Holy Paladin


----------



## _Raziel_ (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn was Grünes bessere Stats hat als mein Epic Item, dann her damit. Ansonsten is es unnütz und nur wegen Style?
Sowas mach ich immer dann, wenn ich auf anderes verzichten kann. Als Beispiel sin dein paar Roben wirklich hübsch und sexy an einer Blutelfin. Wenn das passende Item (trage ansonsten schwere Rüssi) nicht passt (Stats) wird eben die Robe genommen und bei Ingame-Festen und anderen Anlässen getragen...

Btw. stimmt was nicht so ganz bezüglich dem Austausch von Epics durch Grüne. Dies war von Vanilla WoW zu WoW: BC üblich. T3 konnte man nach ein paar Quests schon gegen grüne Items austauschen. So schlimm sind die Unterschiede zwischen T4-6 jedoch zu den in Nordend angebotenen grünen Items nicht. Nichtmal 78er Items, denn davor findet man oft bereits ein blaues, besseres Item und das ist dann ja wohl Epic gegen Blau.

Hab dennoch #3 genommen, denn wenn man das oben beschriebene Problem weglässt, triffts so ungefähr mein Verhalten.

LG
Raz


----------



## fabdiem (6. Januar 2009)

grüne items ftw


----------



## Variolus (6. Januar 2009)

Bei meinem Hexer habe ich eigentlich ziemlich lange auf einen Austausch episches EndBC-Equip gegen grünes Questzeugs verzichten können, erst mit lvl 78 habe ich einen (!) Ring gefunden der besser war, als die, die ich bis dahin trug, allerdings hat dieser grüne nur 1 Level gehalten, dann wurde er gegen einen blauen aus einer Ini ersetzt. Allgemein hat sich mein Equip mehr von episch zu rar entwickelt als von episch zu selten. Es war nicht annähernd zu schlimm wie damals BC, wo mein Pala von t1/Hauptsächlicht2 innerhalb von 4 Spielstunden komplett zu grün (und 2 blaue Teile die sogar besser wären als t3) wechselte und deutlich bessere Stats hatte.
Für den Druiden, den ich jetzt level siehts ähnlich aus, zwar schlechter equipt als mein Hexer habe ich erst bei Questitems um Level 78+ wirklich etwas entdeckt, was ich austauschen würde. Und selbst blaue Instanzdrops kommen erst ab 75-76 als Ersatz in Frage...
Wenns ums Styling geht ziehe ich dann eh lieber einen schicken Anzug an, als in einer blutverschmierten und angesenkten Kampfkluft rumzurennen ^^
Zumal mir das Design zumindest der Questitems weniger zusagt und pro Rüstungsklasse eh nur 2 Styles zur Auswahl stehen (häßlich und häßlicher -.-). Über das t3 Recycling kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber bei 3 meiner Hauptklassen gefiel es mir noch nie (auch nicht zu original Naxx-zeiten).


----------



## Lucky1991 (6. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir zählt Punkt 1 und 2

Hab auch mit lvl 70 was dafür geben müssen wipes und kA was alles noch... und dann tausch ich se gegen billiges zeug ein...

Und bissl Stylefaktor sollte doch beim equip auch dabei sein... siehe den Regelmantel vom Priester (Gladiatorset)

MfG


----------



## SixNight (6. Januar 2009)

tausch alles gegen epic aus auser schultern ungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solang die sachen besser sind


----------



## Nekramcruun (6. Januar 2009)

also wenn die werte von dem grünen zeug besser sind würde ich es auf jeden fall tauschen....wenn sie gleich sind würde ich lieber alte epische oder blaue sachen tragen wenn sie optisch besser aussehen.ich geh zwar eher nach werten als nach optik aber wenn die werte gleich sind geh ich schon nach der optik.wenn man seinen char stundenlang und tagelang ansehen muss bis der 80 ist kann es ja nicht schaden wenn er dabei gut aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: finde auch daß die umfrage reichlich spät kommt jetzt wo die meisten schon 80 sind und viele auch schon 80er epics tragen erübrigt sich die frage schon für sehr viele.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (6. Januar 2009)

Mir ist das gleich: Ich lege neue Items an, wenn die Boni gleich oder besser sind. Das Aussehen spielt für mich keine Rolle.

naja gut aussehen ist natürlich auch wichtig finde ich manche sachen sehen echt bescheiden aus aber wenn die sachen besser sind tausch ich sie halt aus^^


----------



## Freelancer (6. Januar 2009)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Schön, mal wieder ien tolle WoW Umfrage. Gut es ist das Abo-Stärste MMORPG da draußen, aber es soll ja, zumindest Gerüchten nach, noch andere geben...




Genau und buffed hat mit wow angefangen also wir es hier auf der Webseite auch immer mehr um wow gehen als um andere Spiele

Das zeigt sich schon wenn man auf der Startseite schaut den wow steht ganz vorne links also das Top Thema von buffed

Genau das gleiche im Forum na was wohl wow als erstes nach den Internen Buffed sachen

Kurz ich sehe Buffed als wow Webseite die anderen Spiele verstehe ich mehr als Beilage des Portal´s


Zum Thema wenn was besser ist an Item ziehe ich es auch an allerdings hat meine Ausrüstung recht lange gehalten weil die sockel und verz sie besser gemacht haben als die neuen Nordend sachen

Ok mit 80 geht es fix mit dem austauschen der Items allerdings muss sagen das ich selbst mit 4 t7.5 teilen immer noch mein Schild aus bt tragen weil das für marken nur ein wenig besser ist und ich halt warte bis es in Naxx eins gibt der Endboss soll ja eins droppen obwohl bei uns immer nur das Tankschild drin ist und das haben schon alle krieger so das es schon entzaubert wird


----------



## Raorkon (6. Januar 2009)

ICh spiele auf einem RP Server und deshalb achte ich darauf das die Kleidung zu meiner Charakterrolle passt.
Und da meine Nachtelfin hübsch sein will ^^ ziehen "wir" hübschere Items den stärkeren vor.


----------



## Tyrome (6. Januar 2009)

HAHA @ Sixnight genau wie ich xD alles is mir shit wayne außer schultern also ich finde yaa man sagt ya ich echt als Sprichwort : Kleider machen Menschen.
Und ich finde in WoW Sprache heißt das: Schultern machen Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich hab meinen Char noch nich auf 80 aber ich habe kein bock den zu leveln aber wenn ich ihn leveln würd würde ich alle items austauschen die besser sind außer schultern t5 von schurken <3<3 i lovveeee thissss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine epics nicht gern gegen die neuen items eingetauscht aber ich habe es einfach so gesehen: 
neue bessere items=schneller leveln =schneller raiden =schneller neue epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfropfen (6. Januar 2009)

Öhm keine der dre Antworten...
Ich leg/te neue Rüstung an wenn sie von den Werten her besser ist oder sie einfach optisch viel besser ist (Was ja nicht schwer ist)


----------



## WestIce (6. Januar 2009)

Stats sind das wichtigste, danach gehe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionStyler (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn man grüne durch epic ersetzen kann. warum nicht?! 

Erspart doch Repkosten mit den Epics kann mann dann in Dalaran possen! XD

Horde FTW


----------



## Focht (6. Januar 2009)

also ich hab 3. genommen, da mir die stats wichtiger sind als die farbe, und auf epix achte ich eh nich so wirklich...


----------



## Soupcasper (6. Januar 2009)

Das mein Charr in der Levelphase "unimba" aussieht muss ich wohl hinehmen... aber sobald ich dann ma Erflogreich raide ist es relativ wichtig das mein Charr gut aussieht ;-)

PS.: Für mehr Style von Helmen!... Die T-Helme sehen zu 95% sch***e aus.^^


----------



## Kahadan (6. Januar 2009)

"Es zählen nur die reinen Stats!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiens (6. Januar 2009)

Mir ist die Farbe im Namen egal ich zausche die Sachen wenn die Stats besser sind.


----------



## peacefrogs (6. Januar 2009)

ich habe meine epics gegen keine grünen items eingetauscht weil sie besser waren.
ich hab sie immer gegen blaue eingetauscht^^


----------



## Toonfuchs (6. Januar 2009)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Schön, mal wieder ien tolle WoW Umfrage. Gut es ist das Abo-Stärste MMORPG da draußen, aber es soll ja, zumindest Gerüchten nach, noch andere geben...



Als ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, hab ich buffed den Rücken gekehrt. Für was anderes kann man es kaum bis gar nicht gebrauchen. Dass ich hier schreibe hängt auch nur damit zusammen, dass ich mir mal wieder 2 Monate WoW gönne. Wenn man sich für was Anderes interessiert, geht man woanders hin. Der Brötchenbäcker hat halt nur ne kleine Kuchenauswahl.

Zum Thema. Austauschen kann man immer, aber das alte Zeug muss man ja nicht wegwerfen - wozu gibts Bankfächer.


----------



## La Saint (6. Januar 2009)

Mein lvl 80 Hunter läuft bis auf den Bogen immer noch mit seinem epischen 70er-PvP-Set rum und ich habe bisher noch kein grünes oder blaues Teil gefunden, das es wert gewesen wäre, dafür ein Setteil zu opfern. Bei den lvl80-Epics mag das anders sein, aber da ich so gut wie nicht raide, werde ich so schnell keines zu Gesicht bekommen.

Neue PvP-Teile gibt es nach der Änderung der BGs auch nicht mehr. Und weil ich mich weigere Arena zu machen, werde ich wohl bis zum nächsten Addon mit dem bestehenden Set zurechtkommen müssen.

Außerdem noch drei weitere Punkte, die gegen einen Itemtausch sprechen.

1) Die Nordend-Teile sind zwar stimmig, sehen aber bescheuert aus. Wer mag schon mit einer eisenverstärkten Dachlatte als Zweihandschwert herumlaufen. 

2) So etwas wie Modellvielfalt gibt es nicht. Für jede Klasse und jedes Itemteil scheint nur ein einziges Modell bzw. eine einzige Textur zu existieren. Bislang habe ich drei Schultern gefunden (2 blau, 1 grün), deren Stats es wert gewesen waren, ein zweites Mal hinzuschauen. Alle sahen bis auf minimale Farbunterschiede gleich aus.

3) Die neuen Teile haben alle Temposteigerung als Main-Damageverstärker. Das ist für eine Krit-basierende Schadensklasse wie dem Jäger natürlich extrem unglücklich. Entweder hat man eine komplett auf Krit ausgelegte Ausrüstung, so wie ich jetzt, oder eine komplett auf Tempo basierende. Wenn man anfängt einzelne Teile zu tauschen, dann führt das nur zu einer Mischbestückung, die das absolute Gegenteil von optimal darstellt.

Ach, und die Nordend-Teile gehen nicht wie die älteren Teile in den Transparent-Modus, wenn man im Stealth ist oder als Geist zu seiner Leiche läuft. Das sieht dann bei mir so aus, als hüpfe ein Bogen allein durch die Landschaft. Oder die Schultern, die ich mal ausprobiert habe. Das fällt zwar unter Peanuts, nervt aber irgendwie.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Teragor (6. Januar 2009)

ich tausche das zeuch aus, wenn die stats besser sind. am ende geht es in WoW doch nur um große zahlen. großer CRIT oder große DPS oder groser KILLCOUNT oder was auch immer^^
und... style? BC? style? oO
soetwas wie style gibt es bis auf ein paar ausnahmen seit vanilla-WoW nicht mehr. T2 war der höhepunkt.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (6. Januar 2009)

Jo, eins fehlt da: Ich habe keine Epics die ich tauschen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde sie aber tauschen wenn die Stats besser sind.


----------



## KiLLa239 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich immer wie schlecht mein sein muss, wenn ich in Dalaran noch level 80er mit S1/S2 oder T4 sehe....
Ich habe meine Epics sofort ausgezogen als ich was besseres hatte... sag dann nicht so toll aus aber das ist auch Geschichte


----------



## Maine- (6. Januar 2009)

also ich leg nicht viel wert auf style aber bei mein 70er epics hab ich nciht gleich eingetauscht wenn die bisschen besser sind da muss schon mehr komm wenn ich epics gegen grünes eintausche das erste epic was ich übrigens getauscht hab war mein schwert und meine schildhand gegen den stab von der arenaquest


----------



## Harry_ (6. Januar 2009)

Es ist natürlich ein Trauerfest, dass die neuen Items alle gleich und zudem dermaßen beschissen aussehen, leider macht schön sein keine dps, von daher her mit dem hässlichen zeug ^^


----------



## RazZerrR (6. Januar 2009)

bernd gz zum 100. eintrag


----------



## imbalol (6. Januar 2009)

ich hab punkt 1 gewählt
da mir meine epics nicht soo egal sind..
aber wenn sie deutlich besser sind , tausche ich sie schon aus


----------



## Durag Silberbart (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo 

Was nutzen mit alte Epics wenn meine Leistung in einer Instanz nicht passt und ich deswegen nicht mit genommen werde? Ich habe lange gebraucht um mir einen guten namen zu machen da versaue ich ihn nicht damit epic anhaben zu wollen wenn rar besser ist.
Und auf 80 in Naxx bekomme ich dann neue bessere Epics. Also alte Bärte Abschneiden. Und Trennung auf Probe Rar mal antesten ob es sich lohnt kann man ja auch noch machen. Man muss das alte ja nicht gleich verkaufen entzaubern oder weg werfen.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Stevster (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab fast ausschließlich inT6 Montur gelevelt und davon eigentlich nichts ausgetauscht was aber den grund hatte dass ich nichts besseres gefunden habe. T4/T5/T6 und sonstige Items die nen gewissen Wert für mich haben bleiben auch ewig auf meiner Bank und werden angelegt wenn mir langweilig ist. Es geht zum beispiel nichts über das Geißel Invasions Set, den Helm vom Reiter und Sulthraze. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen ob er sein 70er Equip (das Teilweise schwer zu bekommen war) weiterhin tragen möchte, damit man sozusagen sieht, dass dieser Jemand vorm Addon was erreicht hat und nicht alles austauscht und somit aussieht wie fast jeder andere....


----------



## Behallare (6. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche sie aus sobald sie besser sind, wobei das manchmal schwierig ist zu sagen welches jetzt besser ist^^

Für den style hab ich die ganze Bank voll mit Outfits die einfach nur schön sind... hab auch noch sachen von Classic-Wow rumliegen, einfach weil sie mir gefallen.(Ja, ich spiele auf einem Rp-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Im Reallife zieht man ja zum Arbeiten auch nicht die Schutzkleidung minderer Qualität an nur weil sie besser aussieht als die von höherer Qualität^^


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt die Umfrage nicht ein bisschen spät? Mittlerweile sind doch eh alle 80er rare/epic equipt... Unter Item-Level 187/200 ist da nichts mehr dabei.


----------



## Herri (7. Januar 2009)

Grünes Zeug habe ich immer direkt zu Gold gemacht oder an meinen Verzauberer geschickt. Gibt ja genug blaue Sachen, die beim Leveln durch Quests oder Instanzen kommen.


----------



## Dajal (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mittlerweile alles, außer meine Armschienen ausgetauscht .
Es bringt nicht viel wenn mein  Zweihandschwert  unglaublich cool aussieht aber nur 134dps hat.
Da nehme ich lieber das nicht ganz so schöne  mit 190^^


----------



## MadRedCap (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich sehe, dass mir die Stats von nem Greenie wesentliche Erleichterung im Vorrankommen geben, dann tausche ich sie, unabhänig vom Style, aus. Ganz einfach. Meine T4/5/6-Teile hebe ich mir aber trotzdem auf, irgendwann kann man damit schön rumposen, wenn das 5te oder 6te Addon von WoW bereits T15 veröffentlicht hat. Da sind mir die alten Stats egal, so viel Style muss sein.


----------



## asszudemi (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Hunter ... ich kann anziehen was ich will ich bin immer Hässlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Um die Hässlichen klamotten zumindest ein bisschen zu kompensiern hab ich mir nen Weiblichen Blutelf gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen achte ich mittlerweile peinlichst genau auf die stats aber mein Verfluchten Blick des Sargeras hab cih immnoch ich find einfach es gibt nix besseres zur zeit (zumindest waren mir in naxx die dkp bisher nicht wohlgesonnen)


----------



## LordKlobb (7. Januar 2009)

Stammelf schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Lvl 80 immer noch 4 T6 Teile an und einige andere Hyal/Black Tempel Items. Aber nun fangen die Heroic Instanzen an und das wird bald ausgetauscht =)


 
so hab ichs auch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernerwalla (7. Januar 2009)

Herr lass   hirn regnen,,  natürlich  nimmt  mann  das  grüne  wenn  es  besser  ist,,,,   abr  mal  wieder,,,  typich  kindergarten,,,  (ich  wär  zu  stolz)   iQ von  32


----------



## MegaMonster (7. Januar 2009)

Für mich fehlt eindeutig eine Antwortmöglichkeit:

"Ich tausche meine Epics NICHT gegen grüne Items aus - da müssen schon mindestens blaue kommen!"


----------



## Argonaut (7. Januar 2009)

Nunja...wenn mann das Glück hatte mit einer guten Gilde SW zu raiden, dann hatte man natürlich keinen Gebrauch für grüne neue Items.
2 blaue trage ich allerdings immer noch, während der Rest nun den neuen Naxx Epics weichen musste.
Kommt halt immer darauf an, wo man vorher im Content stand.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab meine northrend greenies gegen 70er epics eingetauscht ^^
hatte keinen bock mehr auf leveln deswegen bin ich bt/hyjal/sw rnd gegangen und hab mir mein t6 set geholt


----------



## poTTo (7. Januar 2009)

Hatte mit meinem Schurken nen Mix aus MarkenEQ / ZA / T5 & BT als ich angefangen hab zu leveln. mit 76 hab ich allerdings die ersten Teile gegen blaue getauschst. Bin schon seit 22.11. auf 80 habe aber erst letzten So. meinen Kopf aus ZA zu den Akten gelegt. Naja es gab keinen wirklich besseren, allein die 3 Sockel haben ne Menge rausgeholt. Und alle blauen Helme die zu bekommen sind sehen einfach nur schrottig aus und kamen von den Stats her nicht wirklich an den ZA Helm heran.

Naja, seit 3 Tagen ist das mein neuer, und es war das letzte 70er Item was abgelegt wurde :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ZA Helm wird übrigens aus Stylegründen auf die Bank wandern, ich glaub dem Teil bin ich 6Monate damals hinterhergefarmt in ZA. Für alle die ihn nicht mehr kennen, der hier isses :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (7. Januar 2009)

ich tausche immer sofort aus wenn die stats besser sind. so ist nunmal das spiel. der item-knockback holt einen ja doch irgendwann ein. warum sollte ich mich dagegen auflehnen?

muss noch dazu sagen dass die normalen questbelohnungen selten eine verlockung zum austausch boten/bieten. habe größtenteils durch gecraftete sachen oder instanz-loot und/oder instanz-Q-belohnungen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Qonix (7. Januar 2009)

Durch den Bonus des T6 blieb es mir bis 80 erhalten und wurde erst durch T7 ersetzt. Es gab dann glaub 1 bis 2 blaue Items aus den Heroic die ich auch genommen habe aber sonst waren erst epische Teile wieder besser.


----------



## Frank-414 (7. Januar 2009)

Sobald ein Item bessere Werte aufweist, ersetzt es das alte Item. Wenn das aus Style-Gründen nicht beim Händler gegen Bares verkauft wird, dann landet es auf der Bank und wird dort aufbewahrt um bei passenden Gelegenheiten mal "aufgetragen" zu werden. (Nicht ohne Grund habe ich mit Level 70 die T0,5-Questreihe begonnen: Das Set an sich war von den Stats vollkommen uninteressant, aber es hat Style und deswegen wollte ich es sammeln...^^)


----------



## Krouk (7. Januar 2009)

Wie bei Umfragen üblich, sind die Antwortmöglichkeiten beschränkt, unpassend oder unsinnig.


Ich tausche Gegenstände dann aus, wenn das neue Teil OHNE Verzauberung besser ist als das alte. Ich mache nicht auf jedes neue grüne Teil eine arschteure Verzauberung drauf. Würde eine 0815 Verzauberung reichen, dann tausche ich manchmal trotzdem, wenn ich die Mats da habe.

Ähnlich bei den Steinen. Müßte ich Steine von blauer Qualität sockeln, um das neue Teil besser zu machen, bleibt das alte.

Zum Thema Style. Stil hat man oder man hat ihn nicht, den bekommt man nicht durch neue Kleider.


----------



## Hygieia (7. Januar 2009)

also ich ziehe erst neue Items an wenn 90% meiner letzten werte verbessert werden. sieht man ja immer schön mit rating buster. Den helm aus naxx25er hab ich allerdings bei meiner priesterin auch ausgeblendet, weil der zwar nicht hässlich ist, aber 1. die form einer henkers-haube hat und 2. gar nicht zum rest meines outfits passt -.-' einbleden tu ich den nur noch in hdz-inis, damit ich den anblick einer menschenfrau ned ertragen muss... kann man schon die hässlichen gesichtsbaracken drunter verstecken :> hat also auch nützliche seiten das komische ding Oo

im großen und ganzen habe ich t6 bis zu den ersten 10er runs getragen. Grund: sieht schicker aus und macht mehr her als die neuen sets... alles in kackbraun oder so dreckig verschmutzt braun... sehr schlechten stil gabs mit nordend wirklich schade... da habs mit lvl 30 hübschere items die auch gut waren. die waffen (blues/greens) sind aus meiner sicht auch schlecht designt... einfach grottenhässlich... 

just my 2 cents ...

cruz
hygie


----------



## Smitti (7. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich hatte bis Stufe 80, bis auf das neue Alchimie-Trinket, kein einziges Item ausgetauscht. Die Items aus dem schwarzen Tempel und Sunwell sind ohne Frage bis zur Endstufe hervorragend zu gebrauchen. Erst wenn man mit 80 in den heroischen Instanz- und Raidalltag eintaucht, werden die neuen Items nach und nach tatsächlich besser und auch wichtig. Das "Problem" an grünen Items ist oftmals, dass sie zwar super Werte haben, diese aber auf einzelne Bereiche beschränkt sind. So gibt es z. B. grüne Helme für Heiler mit extrem viel Zaubermacht, aber ohne sonstige Werte. Sowas ist halt suboptimal, da hierbei andere wichtige Stats flöten gehen.

Wer sich in BC bisher nicht mit epischen Items ausrüsten konnte, findet in WotLK hingegen jedoch oftmals sehr gute Questbelohnungen.

Es ist schön und lobenswert, dass Blizzard die Itemschraube mit dem neuen Add-On etwas nach unten gesetzt hat. So können "Veteranen" ihre erarbeitete Rüstung noch lange weiternutzen und Neulinge sowie Gelegenheitsspieler finden ebenfalls gute bis sehr gute neue Ausrüstung. Perfekt.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (7. Januar 2009)

Also grün hab ich in WotlK nie getragen (außer Ringe und Schmuck), bin gleich von T5 auf lvl 76-78 blaue Instanzdrops gegangen bzw von lvl 70 epic auf lvl 80 epic in Naxx. 

Hab aber auch das eine oder andere epic aus lvl 70 zeiten aufgehoben, wie ichs schon auf lvl 60 getan habe. Giebt so 2-3 Items die einfach hammer aussehen oder zu denen man eine laaange Geschichte erzählen kann wo man sie denn nun auf verrückte weise irgendwie bekommen hatt.


----------



## Dreamermaster (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir noch vor dem Addon mit nem Kumpel nen Schami hochgezockt, der hat natürlich keine Epics zum austauschen. Aber Das Equip von meinem Druiden, Paladin und Priester wird NIEMALS gegen Grün eingetauscht nur gegen Blaues Instanzen Equip das wirklich besser ist als das Epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt zwar gesagt ich tausche wenn die Items gleich oder besser sind, das Aussehen wäre egal. Stimmt allerdings nicht zu 100%.


Mir ist das gleich: Ich lege neue Items an, wenn die Boni gleich oder besser sind, das Aussehen spielt für mich keine Rolle. Das stimmt nicht ganz. Ich gehe zwar nach den Stats, aber wenn 2 Items gleichwertig sind wähle ich das, welches besser aussieht.^^


----------



## Technocrat (7. Januar 2009)

Erstens sehen die Gladi-Sets eh nicht so toll aus und zweitens hilft im PvP jeder noch so kleine Vorteil gegenüber den ähnlich ausgestatteten Gegnern - also austauschen sobald möglich.


----------



## Gwen (7. Januar 2009)

> "In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, wann Ihr Teile Eurer Rüstung gegen neue, grüne Gegenstände aus Nor


dend eintauscht."

Die Antwort ist jetzt im Januar ganz einfach: Gar nicht!

Warum? Weil ich - und das gilt auch für viele Spieler unserer Gilde und der Chars mit denen ich spiele - keine lvl70 Items oder grüne Nordend-Gegenstände mehr nutze.
Instanzen, Hero-Inis, Naxx und die restlichen Raidinstanzen sowie einige schöne blaue Questitems und selbst herzustellende (epische) Gegenstände haben dazu beigetragen, daß ich seit Dezember kein einziges "altes" Item mehr trage.
Das soll keine Angabe sein - ich für meinen Teil halte diese Umfrage nur für zu spät. Die Frage ob man die lang erarbeitete Gegenstände aus Kara, BT, MH oder ähnlichem nun gegen die optisch unatraktiven Grünen Nordenditems eintauscht stellte sich irgendwie schon in den ersten 2 Wochen nach Veröffentlichung von WotLK.
Jetzt frage ich mich viel mehr, ob ich T7 durch T7,5 oder manch anderes random Epic-Item ersetzen soll und ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.

Generell sind die Werte entscheidend - auch wenn ich zugebe, daß mir mein altes Equip aus T6/Kara/Marken und Raiddrops optisch *wesentlich* besser gefallen hat!


----------



## ThoWeib (7. Januar 2009)

Der epische 70er Krempel kommt weg, sobald die Werte auf dem Nordend-Gerümpel besser sind. Ich bin bekennender Werte-Junkie und lege auf das Aussehen meines Mains nicht so den Wert (was bei Untoten aber auch nicht schwer fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Und bis dato hatte ich das Glück, dass das ganze Geraffel vom optischen Standpunkt weitesgehend zusammenpaßt, so daß ich nichts ausblenden muß. Ich habe zwar auch Style-Ausrüstung, die kommt aber nur in Ausnahmefällen zum Einsatz, weil's meisten keine oder nur unterirdische Boni hat.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Januar 2009)

Von meiner T6 Hexe ausgehend: Nur, wenn sie deutlich besser sind! Ich werde doch meine hübschen und hart erarbeiteten Epics nicht wegen eines kleinen Bonus gegen grüne Insel-Items tauschen… :>

Ja so bissi Nostalgie tut immer gut *g*

Bei meinem Priester hoff ich dass ich demnächst ein paar grüne Questitems noch gegen T6 austauschen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netus (7. Januar 2009)

Gegen Grün? Never.. Gegen Blau schon eher.
Mein 80er Lock (ehem. T5/6) hat aber immernoch T6 Schultern an und mein 80er Schami (ehem. Marken/T4) hat schon alles ausgetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser seinen Trinkets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (7. Januar 2009)

Das ist keine Umfrage aus der Welt der Online-Rollenspiele, wie es so heuchlerisch im Header heißt, daß ist mal wieder eine spezielle Frage aus der buffed  WoW-Welt

Da ich den Schund nicht spiele, kann ich leider an dieser Umfrage mal wieder nicht teilnehmen. Wie auch an den anderen Umfragen die es bisher hier aus der großen Welt der Online-Rollenspiele gab...und dabei dachte ich mal, daß ich eigentlich ziemlich viele davon kennen würde. Naja, da hab *ich* wohl eine gestörte Selbstwahrnehmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malaya (7. Januar 2009)

mir fehlt die auswahlmöglichkeit:
- Ich hatte Sunwell-Gear und bin daher nie in Bedrängnis gekommen irgendwas grünes oder blaues beim leveln anzuziehen.


----------



## Tandes (7. Januar 2009)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine sinnfreie umfrage?
Wenn items besser sind tauscht man die doch oder nicht?
"Alles andere wäre ja auch Schwachsinn" um mal Jogi Löv
zu zitieren.
Leute die ihre Items nur behalten, weil sie episch sind haben einen an der Mamel.
Ich hab meine Epics bis lvl 77 oder so noch gehabt und wenn ich sie ausgetauscht habe,
dann nur durch instanz items,weil diese die einzigen sind die besser waren.
Das ist wieder ein Punkt warum diese Umfrage keinen Sinn ergibt.
Außer blaues Instanzenzeug ist so gut wie nix besser, als das epische
70er zeug. Ich hab außer mal ein Trinket nie was grünes getragen, weil das 
alles sehr viel schlechter war.

Mfg Roberto Blanko (Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein)


----------



## Tkn (7. Januar 2009)

hab mein t6 aber auch erst gegen t7 ausgetauscht... Selbst wenn ein blaues teil besser war, ohne den 4er boni habe ich deutlich weniger dps gefahren


----------



## Kagon (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab fast alles jetzt ausgetauscht, nur meine Hose ist noch das einzige aus BC (immer wenn eine bessere Hose droppt würfelt sie jemand mir weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Meine ganzen T-Sachen habe ich aber auf der Bank gelassen, die haben einfach zu viel Style.


----------



## youngceaser (7. Januar 2009)

Solange ich meine Epics gegen quest belohnungen oder andere grün/blaue items eintausche ist mir das aussehen egal, da erstmal zum lvln der DMG zählt. Später mit 80 lege ich mir dann nen stylequip zu, aber für mein richtiges equip steht im Vordergrund der Schadensoutput. 

Den was nütz dirs schönste Equip wenn ihr aufgrund des fehlenden Dmg wipet, da mache ich lieber massig Schaden und zieh für nen Screen des Stylequip an.


----------



## Mini_Mega_Mage (7. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche meine 70 epics wenn ich bessere grüne finde zwar aus aber zum style trage ich sie dann trotzdem


----------



## Anduris (7. Januar 2009)

Ich tausche meine Rüstungsteile auch nur, wenn die neuen besser sind. Das Aussehen spielt für mich eigentlich keine Rolle... ich lass doch nicht meinen alten Kram an, wenn ich neue Sachen habe, diese besser sind, aber halt blöd aussehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, mit dem Style der Nordendrüstungsteile kann ich mich eh nicht anfreunden... Außer die Waffen, die gehen eigentlich.


----------



## Nr.2 (7. Januar 2009)

styl >  stats

ich find dass der ganze non epic/hero loot ausschaut als obs bei kik in der 50cent kiste liegn geblieben wäre....

hätte lieber wieder schöne epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hangatyr (7. Januar 2009)

Bis 80 mit Tempelequip gelevelt, und bis auf kleine Ausnahmen mit raren Items verändert, sonst bekommt mein Char nur Epic´s verpasst. Jegliche Questbelohnung brauchte ich als Materiallieferant für die Verzauberkunst. 

Und die Augenbinde von Illidan trage ich immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Januar 2009)

Das aussehen meiner items spielt nur in sofern eine role für mich, wenn man es deutlich sieht (zB schultern)
Ausserdem sehen eigentlich ja nur die sets gut aus, denn ein zusammengewürfeltes eq aus t4-t5 niveu items sieht nicht wirklich schick aus^^
Noch ein punkt wäre, das man vielleicht auch 2eq's hat (eins für questen, farmen,raids etc und eins für die stadte wo man eher hinschaut was die anderen so an items tragen.



Mfg Dr.Disconnect


----------



## rocktboyy (7. Januar 2009)

also ich find das erste passt am besten zu mir


----------



## Vatenkeist (7. Januar 2009)

ich differenziere zwischen mainchar und twink/farmchar.

bis lvl 75 konnte ich alles "alte" tragen - dann arena q und die waffe wurde geswitched.
bei trinkets verhält sich das ähnlich -timbals focusierungskristall war zwar schön und gut -jedoch war der effekt/nutzen ab 75+ nicht mehr der bringer und wurde gegen bessere grüne q trinket-belohnungen ausgetauscht..
2-4 t6 teile trug ich auch noch zu beginn der heroics/10er naxx soweie 25er - dann habe ich gnadenlos ausgetauscht wenn es besser war - gottseidank kann man ja kopf ausblenden ^^. 

meinen 70er t4 druiden mit marken/hyjal klamotten habe ich einfach so auf 77 gespielt und kaum etwas ausgetauscht da es nicht nötig war.
der fliegt eh nur rum und sammelt kraut und t4 reicht imo lockerst zum leveln auf 75+.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine Epics erst durch blaue Gegenstände aus 78+ Instancen und Heroics ausgetauscht, da die grünen und blauen Gegenstände davor, nicht sehr viel besser waren. (Ich hatte kein T6. Ich hatte Markenequip, Zul'Aman- und Karazhan-teile, Gruul's Schild, T5 Schultern und 1Trinket aus BT, wobei ich mittlerweile nurnoch das BT-Trinket, die Brustplatte des Stoikers (150Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit, Markenbrust von der zerschmetterten Sonne) und den Mount Hyjal Questring für Ehrfürchtig trage)

Edit: Behalten habe ich aber noch alle, selbst mein T1 und T4 liegt noch auf der Bank^^


----------



## Arquilis (7. Januar 2009)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> ... Hab aber meine ganzen alten Sachen noch behalten weil es doch ein Stück Erinnerung sind und sie doch etwas Style haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so mach ichs auch gerne. Sachen die ich richtig gut fand oder lange getragen hab lass ich einfach im bankfach, als schöne erinnerung an "frühere zeiten" ;-)


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (7. Januar 2009)

Das aussehen ist mir egal wenn die werte besser sind wird ausgetauscht.Von einer hübschen schüssel werde ich nicht satt.

Die meisten alten sachen behalte ich nur um mein verzaubern zu erhöhen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stehe nicht auf den epic wahn!!!!!


----------



## Seedian (7. Januar 2009)

So ich als Furor haben viele sachen auch noch bis lvl80 getragen weil einfach Raid wichtigere Stats drauf waren (Hit statt Tempo)
Was bringt mir ne Hose wo 15 Stärke mehr drauf ist aber mir dabei 30 Hit danach fehlen. (was als Furor nun mal wichtig ist)
Es gab wenig items die wirklich besser waren (außer Waffen ich sag da mal nur Arena Quest Waffe)
Mittlerweile hab ich alles gegen 80er epics getauscht was auch normal ist.


PS: was ich sehr lange bis vor 1 Woche noch in Naxx getragen habe war der S4 Halsschmuck ^^


----------



## Omas Zwerg (7. Januar 2009)

Need Style! xD


----------



## Ollokadiz (7. Januar 2009)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Schön, mal wieder ien tolle WoW Umfrage. Gut es ist das Abo-Stärste MMORPG da draußen, aber es soll ja, zumindest Gerüchten nach, noch andere geben...



Naja der rest is so minimal das man es ned erwähnen muss und das is auch gut so

Greetz Ollokadiz


----------



## citybreaker (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe zwar keine Epics. Tausche aber meine Sachen nur dann aus wenn sie zusammen mit anderen Items gut
aussehen und deutlich bessere Werte haben.

Was gar nicht geht ist bunt wie ein Clown rumzulaufe. (grünes hemd, roter helm, blaue hose, lila wappenrock) o.ä


----------



## tacky (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn ein grünes/blaues Item ohne Verzauberung und Sockel besser war als mein verzaubertes T6/SW Equip, dann hab ichs ausgetauscht.
Gab viele Sachen die früh mit Verzauberung besser gewesen wären, aber das Gold für Verzauberungen für grüne/blaue Items war es nicht wert. Dazu hab ich immer darauf geachtet, dass die Stats mehr bringen, als ein Set-Boni den man beim austauschen verliert.

Ansonsten immer Style < Stats


----------



## Stryyke (7. Januar 2009)

Ollokadiz schrieb:


> Naja der rest is so minimal das man es ned erwähnen muss und das is auch gut so
> 
> Greetz Ollokadiz


Leute wie du sind ein Grund warum ich mit WoW aufgehört hab...

Btw, kommt so eine Unfrage nicht etwas spät? Ein oder 2 Wochen nach Add-On Release hätte ich mit so einer Umfrage gerechnet, aber nich nach 2 *Monaten* ...


----------



## Kokoros (7. Januar 2009)

Mir kommt es vorallem aufs aussehen der Teile an, weil ich mich an den BC einfach satt gesehen habe... Mein Schami hat schon seit Ewigkeiten sein s2 an, da habe ich fach alles ausgetauscht, ich mach zwar deutlich weniger dmg, dafür sehe ich (aufm Schami) auch wie einer der ausm Norden kommt. Es ist doch net so wichtig in ne 5 er Inze (zB Nexus) zu gehen und dabei epics zu tragen. Da wird einem doch eher der Spass genommen, denn mit Epics sind die Inzen net schwer aber in grünem eq muss man schon etwas spielerischen können besitzen.


----------



## Exkalibur (7. Januar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/?ref=3959943
http://www.buffed.de/?ref=3959943
http://www.buffed.de/?ref=3959943
http://www.buffed.de/?ref=3959943


----------



## mastrum (7. Januar 2009)

wenn ein item,dass scheiße aussieht und grün ist nur 4 stärkepunkt mehr hat,und mein aktuelles epic teil,viel Besser ausschaut,dann bin ich öfters schon überlegt,das epic zu behalten.Aber da ich jetzt schon Naxx raide hat sich das mit dem grünen Equip sowieso erledigt


----------



## Scred (7. Januar 2009)

gib mich DPS 
ausgetauscht wird nur wenn die stats BESSEr sind gleichoder besser wird nicht gewechselt


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. Januar 2009)

Ganz einfach wenn die Items einfach zu hässlich sind dann nicht sonst immer


----------



## -Darxx (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn der Gegenstand besser ist und ok aussieht....


----------



## Sephirót15 (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich tausche items sofort gegen bessere aus wenn ich die möglichkeit habe. Das Aussehen ist mir dabei relativ egal.^^ 
Und wenn irgend welche items einfach style haben kommen sie halt uaf die bank und werden ausgepackt wenn ich mal wieder damit rumrennen will^^


----------



## Lilo07 (7. Januar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Dumme Frage.
> Wenn die Stats besser sind werden sie direkt ausgetauscht.
> Sollte ein jeder guter WoW Spieler wissen.



Aber sicher auch nicht in jedem Fall. Ich spiele zwar kein WoW mehr, aber für mich galt sehr oft, dass ich schöne oder lustig-aussehende Items lieber getragen hab, natürlich spielten die Stats auch eine Rolle, aber würdet ihr wegen 0,3% mehr crit und 9 ap mehr einen blauen Gegenstand der aber scheiße aussieht oder würdet ihr euren überaus-stylischen Gegenstand behalten..

Es dreht sich doch nicht immer darum das aller, allerbeste aus dem Spiel rauszuholen.. und wegen 0,3% weniger crit und 9 ap wird man doch hoffentlich
trotzdem zu einem Raid mitgenommen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Januar 2009)

Style ist ja toll ,aber was will man mit Items
die toll aussehen und nix bringen?
Dann lieber Items die bessere Stats als
meine Epics haben und schlecht aussehen.
Außerdem währe es super wenn diese
einen guten Style haben und noch bessere Stats.


----------



## Sokra22 (8. Januar 2009)

Naja hatte in bc voll bt/sunwell gear, das ist gleich gegen t7 zeugs eingetauscht haben, habe keiner grünen oder blauen sachen gefunden die besser sind als t7 dazu muss ich sagen das ich bis auf die Raid inis allerdings auch kaum normale oder heroic inis besucht habe.


----------



## Webi (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, eine kleine Träne hat es mir schon rausgedrückt.
Aber ich mein, was solls.
Man freut sich jetzt über die neuen Items so wie damals über das erste aus MC oder Kara.


----------



## Lostmage (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt main und 2 twinks auf 80 gespielt alle 3 waren t6 und sunwell equipt.
Da die grünen wotlk items deutlich schlechter sind wie die sachen aus sunwell habe ich kein item von meinen chars gegen grün ausgetauscht.
der austausch fing erst in Hero Inis, 10er und 25er an.

Und bei den möglichkeiten die hier zur auswahl stehen sollte auch sowas wie:
Garnicht da mein altes gear deutlich besser ist zur auswahl stehn oder so...


----------



## Hinterhältiger (8. Januar 2009)

70er ---> mehr style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber die 80er sind nunmal besser, dann is mir egal wie die aussehen^^


----------



## InfiTos (8. Januar 2009)

hmm.....

ich find stats >>> aussehen


----------



## Zandro (8. Januar 2009)

na ja also beim level wars bei mir so das ich es gemacht hab wie bei punkt 1 da mir da die stats nicht so sehr wichtig waren.
jetzt wo ich 80 bin hab ich eh keine 70er items mehr da ich in den letzten leveln viele inis gemacht hab und die teile da schon ausgetauscht hab...

nun ja, wen ich mit 80 noch 70er epic´s hätte würde ich sie natürlich sofort austauschen egal wie sie aussehen oder obs jetzt greens/rare/epics sind.
auser dem hat mein T7 set auch style!

PS: hab mir halt einige 60er/70er teile aufgehoben um sie hin und wieder fürn style anzuziehen (in inis/raid natürlich nicht!)


----------



## EisblockError (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte nochnicht so viele epics auf lv 70, und den helm kann man ja ausblenden lassen, also hol ich mir immer das beste.


----------



## wuschel21 (8. Januar 2009)

Nur, wenn sie deutlich besser sind! Ich werde doch meine hübschen und hart erarbeiteten Epics nicht wegen eines kleinen Bonus gegen grüne Insel-Items tauschen… das trift nur für mich zu


----------



## GrillGorilla (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab auch so lange wie möglich gewartet mit dem tauschen.....da waren mir meine Epics doch ein bisschen zu schade, hab auch alle noch auf der bank rumfahrn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenorus (8. Januar 2009)

Umgetauscht hab ich meine epics eigendlich nur, wenn sie auch ohne Verzauberung besser waren da ich nicht grade der reichste bin :/ . zB hatte ich meine T5 Schultern erst durch epic aus Naxxramas ausgetauscht da ich keine Mats mehr für eine Schulterverzauberung hatte und so jedes blaue Schulterstück im Endefeckt schlechter war.


----------



## Nokrum (8. Januar 2009)

Das kommt ganz auf den Stand des Chars an, den ich spiele. Meinen Priest mit den edlen Za Epics etc werde ich nur anders ausrüsten, wenn die Items spürbar Verbesserung bringen. 

Bei meinem Druiden, den ich nach erscheinen von WoTLK von 68 auf 70 gespielt habe, und der somit keine Epics besitzt ist das was anderes. Wobei "keine Epics" auch gelogen ist - ich habe vor dem Addon extra 7 Tage lang Ehre gefarmt, um mir das s2 Arenaset zu kaufen. 


Es ist das mE schönste Druidenset....achwas...das schönste Set überhaupt. Das wird nicht ausgetauscht - zumindest die Schultern bleiben solange an Ort und Stelle, bis ich 80er Epics erbeutet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe den Borkenstyle mit dem schönen Lila


----------



## Kukuderdudu (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein paar Teile ausgetauscht, aber als ich auf 80 gekommen bin hatte ich keiner 70er items mehr. Bin mittlerweile halb 80er epic (teils set Teile t7(,5)

mfg kuku the Chaosdruid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

es tut so weh meine liebe t4 maske abzulegen


----------



## Opsul (8. Januar 2009)

die werte sind das wichtigste, selbst wenn man dann wie ein kunterbunter clown herumläuft..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man nett aussehen will, naja.. das kann man von mir aus auf dumpfiles oder wenn man auf einem rpg-server spielt.. ansonsten sollten die werte wohl stehts die oberste premisse bei der auswahl seiner ausrüstung sein


----------



## Merad (8. Januar 2009)

Aber mal ehrlich liebe Damen,

Ihr seit die *4,o4%* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (10. Januar 2009)

Klar ist Style auch wichtig. Aber so scheisse wie damals die BC Greens sehen die Nordend sachen echt nit aus^^


----------

